# PAYE Worker - Extra Income - Payment of Tax



## DACMAN (30 Nov 2010)

Hi,
I am a PAYE Employee. I have started doing some contract work for another company in the evenings at weekends. What do I need to put in place to pay tax on this income?

Thanks


----------



## aisling o'b (30 Nov 2010)

It depends on how much you are making. If it is under €3,175 (net of expenses), you can declare it as part of the PAYE system and most probably online via . If it exceeds this, you are getting into self assessment. An example of additional income is 'Fees and Commissions' assessed under Schedule D, explained here. 'Fees and Commissions' and some other types of income can definitely be declared on the  website.


----------

